# Motiejunas Out For Season



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585888742281388032


----------



## kbdullah

Huge loss, he's their best offensive big. If Dwight goes down again it'll hurt so much more than when he went out previously.


----------



## RollWithEm

Horrible news for the Rockets. Can the team that injuries can't seem to kill survive the loss of Beverly and DMo on the eve of the playoffs?


----------



## OneBadLT123

I cant deal with this anymore. This is the story of our team for the last 15 fucking years. First the Yao/Tmac years, and now this. We just cant ever get a season where we have a full roster going into the playoffs.

You have no idea how much this sucks. It really, really does.


----------



## RollWithEm

OneBadLT123 said:


> I cant deal with this anymore. This is the story of our team for the last 15 fucking years. First the Yao/Tmac years, and now this. We just cant ever get a season where we have a full roster going into the playoffs.
> 
> You have no idea how much this sucks. It really, really does.


Injuries ruin the game. All I want every season is for all the playoff teams to come in at full strength.


----------



## seifer0406

If Dwight stays somewhat healthy and nothing happens to Terrence Jones the Rockets will be fine. Losing Beverley is a bigger loss in my opinion due to their lack of point guard depth.


----------



## XxIrvingxX

OneBadLT123 said:


> I cant deal with this anymore. This is the story of our team for the last 15 fucking years. First the Yao/Tmac years, and now this. We just cant ever get a season where we have a full roster going into the playoffs.
> 
> You have no idea how much this sucks. It really, really does.


The Cavaliers went through numerous injuries during the Lebron-less years, but we were not nearly as elite a team as the Rockets this year. I can't imagine how badly this must suck from a fan perspective.


----------



## rocketeer

the 3 man rotation of dwight, jones, and smith can be enough if everyone actually is/stays healthy.


----------



## hroz

The problem is Moti can hit FTs.
If they go into hack a Dwight/Josh Smith/Capella mode. We need to play a SF at PF to guard a Tim Duncan/Griffin etc. 

Motijunas/Jones big combo would’ve worked.

On the plus side the addition of Capella has led to more rebounds.


----------

